# Torture score



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I spent 600 bucks on these finds today. They are for display because they are all working pieces. I am cut up from moving them. The buckys will love them. The chair is a witch chair, all the props are huge. The cat on the stocks is not mine. What do you guys think?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I think wow. Nice score! Im liking the chair.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I am trying to imagine why someone owned working pieces??? These pieces were left in a house when sold.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Her is a side picture..you can kind of make out the leg vice. Two adults could fit in this, did I say that it was big.... There are holes between the spikes in the seat so one could put hot coals underneath to burn the genitals.. to make the witch confess.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Somehow I cant imagine why anyone would leave such lovely furniture behind.
Its not like you can go to Levitz and replace it.
The family name wasnt "Adams" was it?
LOL


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Holy sh*t that chair is wicked. Awesome score!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed, the chair is "wicked"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bad vibes could be attached to those pieces. Maybe that's why they were left behind. You may have to sell/give them to someone else to remove the curse. Ok, I volunteer!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I can see it now 
"Man arrested for buying crime scene evidence"

really cool pieces though.... look authentic 

Mary the Mistress had one heck of a business going there!!!

I second that DOC


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oops! I forgot to move those pieces out of the house!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great score!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I checked on these pieces and they wanted to rent them for 200 bucks each. They had sold the bed to a local bar for 1200.00 but they wanted the spikes replaced with rubber ones. So the deal fell through (The rollers are spiked). I called her and her house was flooding from broken pipes, so I helped her remove these beasts from her property. She was kicking herself for letting them go...but they were already in my truck.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My wife already told my mom that if she found her with holes all over her, she would know what happened.... D'OH! It would be a crime of passion

I was looking for the "property of Salem Museum" Stamp, not there.

I thought the sex thing also but you could not sit on any of these pieces without being seriously injured.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're bad...I'm telling someone!!!...?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG! your so lucky! those are amazing.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy crap T!
I'm not sure to be in awe or scared!
Those are GREAT!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That is the coolest thing I have seen this year.

Awesome find.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

She didn't have any history on these items? 
I am curious.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Haunted Bayou said:


> She didn't have any history on these items?
> I am curious.


+1
Why would anyone own these? Are they antique? Repros? Home made?
I'm curious. Great find btw.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

They are not original.... I am guessing on reason. I live in Las Vegas, so I would guess it was part of a show.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldn't want to go to that show. EEEEEK!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Think....the magician capital of the world...


----------

